# want to go squirrel hunting in snow



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

it just snowed will the squirrels be out enough so i can hunt them?
thanks


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I'd got the next morning after it snowed, or the night if it snowed in the morning, but i hunt with dogs i've only shot 17 this year.


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

i have shot one but i dont use dogs and have missed alot because my scope is off


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

....so, in other words, you KNOW they are there, and your just missing them.

So, what was your question again???


----------



## magshooter (Feb 24, 2005)

*Snowfall Tree Rodents*

Hunting squirrels in the snow can be exciting at times and other times can't find one to save your life.

Usually they are found in creek bottoms or along field edges. Look for tracks at the bases of trees to see if there is any feeding activity, if not look for movement in the tree tops.

If you find an area where there are a lot of nests, sit tight and wait for fifteen minutes or so, if you don't see any, move a couple hundred yards and try again.

During periods of light snowfall, they can become active, but is the snow is falling at a fast rate, stay home!


----------

